# Das Verstörendste in eurem Leben



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so gemacht bzw. gesehen habt, was euch erschreckt und verstört hat. Ich hab mich aus Fun inner ****** mit Fakedaten angemeldet. Glaubt mir, da gibt es Sachen, die wollt ihr nicht wissen. Ich hab schon 4 Dates um meine "25 cm" zu versenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Tut sowas nicht! Glaubt mir.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil das erklärt warum deine freundin weg ist ....


----------



## ROCKnLOL (5. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Khorhiil das erklärt warum deine freundin weg ist ....




haha fail^^ aber mom mal... das is doch nich der damals gefragt hat wie er ne freundin bekommt ...und paar wochen später was er mit ihr anstellen soll?!
mit schwirrt da was im kopf rum XD


----------



## ROCKnLOL (5. Dezember 2009)

also mein verstörendstes erlebnis war definitiv damals als ich noch dumm war...... mein erster und letzter lsd-trip
das mit der cam-seite kommt mir bekannt vor.... es dauert immer monate bis man mal von nem mädel angesprochen wird...aber die schwulen lieben mich XD naja vllt n kleines bisschen selbstwertgefühl steigernd ^^ aber nich wirklich..
ausserdem hab ich damals in meiner wilden ..naja..drogen zeit viele verstörende freaks kennengelert und dadurch auch sehr kuriose erlebnisse


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2009)

Verstörend? Kann ich mich dran erinnern... bzw. wenn es da was gegeben hat, habe ich es mit Sicherheit verdrängt, weil es zu verstörend war... oder sowas... ne ehrlich, da ist im Moment nichts was ich als solches bezeichnen könnte...


----------



## corak (5. Dezember 2009)

Mit eines der verstörendsten Erlebnisse war mit Sicherheit die Aktion als ein paar Klassenfreunde und ich uns in der Schulpause aus Langeweile ohnmächtig gemacht haben. Kein guter Trip und definitiv nicht nachahmenswert.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab NIE gefragt wie ich ne Freundin bekomme.. omg.. das ist voll das Gerücht xD


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=118753&hl=


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=118753&hl=


mwhaha pwnd by razyl


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2009)

Mich hat nie wirklich was verstört, ich war schon immer so :>

Aber wo andere Leute wohl aus den Latschen gekippt wären:
Hatten mal einen Proberaum in einem alten Bunker der von der Stadt Essen gestellt wurde (bzw halt die Räumlichkeiten -> Strom hauptsächlich).
Um auf die Toilette gehen zu können, musste man schon eine Gasmaske aufziehen, weil die Rohre alle trocken waren und der Gammelgeruch hochkam.
Aber an dem Tag herrschte da irgendwie ein ganz anderer Geruch. Also nen bissl umhergegangen und ne Leiche gefunden, die nicht so ganz appetitlich gerochen hat.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> haha fail^^ aber mom mal... das is doch nich der damals gefragt hat wie er ne freundin bekommt ..*.und paar wochen später was er mit ihr anstellen soll?!*
> mit schwirrt da was im kopf rum XD





Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=118753&hl=





Khorhiil schrieb:


> fail..
> 
> Hab ich in diesem Thread danach gefragt wie ich eine Freundin bekomme? l2r.. learn to read xD
> 
> heißt nich umsonst UNTERNEHMUNG MIT Freundin


Aber das andere stimmt perfekt, von daher...


----------



## ROCKnLOL (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nix von daher..
> Das habe ich ja nie bestritten oder? ;D
> 
> Naja is ja auch egal. Kb auf Flamewar *gg*



is ja auch nich bös gemeint^^
is halt immer wieder lustig das thema aufzugreifen und zu lesen wie du drauf anspringst^^ gg
hat schon kultstatus hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so gemacht bzw. gesehen habt, was euch erschreckt und verstört hat.




Dieses Forum hier. *fg*


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieses Forum hier. *fg*


/sign^^


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieses Forum hier. *fg*






dragon1 schrieb:


> /sign^^


da signe ich mit also /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

OMG. ICh will eigentlich net mehr nach meinem fiktiven 25 cm Meter Mann sehen... Aber es ist halt sooo interessant XD.
Mhh ok. Manche sagen direkt, dass sie versenken wollen, manche tuen so auf nett, offenbaren mir ihr halbes Leben und wollen dann versenken. Aber 1 wollte nur so Freundschaft (!!!), weil er schon einen hat. Aber ich glaube eher, der is aufn Triple Versenken aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Jaja, für ne Chance auf 25 cm tuen sie wohl alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

Will jmd was hören, was die Leute so schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Natürlich zensiert und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt. habt ihr dann denselben Schockmoment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Will jmd was hören, was die Leute so schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein.Deine kranken gedanken will NIEMAND!! wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok. Gib Link. Wills sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lame
alles schon( freiwillig oder unfreiwillig) gesehen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann, erzähl mal du von deinem Verstörendsten Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich weiß jetzt auch, was windeln bei Erwachsenen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja, aber verdammt tolle Worte.. oder auch nicht. xD



omg xD
jetzt gibts schon 3 videos auf youtube wo man mich sieht oder wo mein name erwähnt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

mhh...schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds grad nicht :O ich frag gleich mal nen freund ders hochgeladen hat ^^


----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2009)

Thema weg ?  nur noch am Spammen ? kein Problem ich helfe euch gerne weiter, bleibt bitte beim Thema oder ich mache hier zu.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

das verstörendste das ich je erlebt hab....mhh...
ich hab auf 4 kanal paar sachen gesehen die nicht grad sehr schön waren *fg*
und auch sonst paar videos mit brennenden menschen,usw...
aber was bestimmtes fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hmm will auch lachmanns youtube vidi sehen^^

das verstörendste?hmm muss ich mal überlegen schreib ich später hin


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

hm was ich wirklich verstörend fand war dieses video mit den frauen und dem glas da...(weiss wohl jeder was ich meine)
mein damals noch 15 jähriger unschuldiger verstand wurde schwer in mitleidenschaft gezogen


----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2009)

/Spam gelöscht, Leute ich will mich nicht wiederholen müssen, wenn ihr nicht beim Thema bleibt ist hier zu


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt auch noch ein Video wo jemand brutal mit einem Hammer verschlagen wird.
Die Person die das aufnimmt und die Schläger lachen dabei, ich finds aber garnicht witzig.


----------



## Kurator (5. Dezember 2009)

Verstörend würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Waren aber definitiv eher intensive Momente. Habe eine Pflegeausbildung gemacht, da durfte ich ziemlich heftiges erleben. Bei meinem ersten Praktikum hat sich ein älterer Herr aus dem Fenster des 7ten Stockes gestürzt. Sein Zimmernachbar hat gerade noch seine Beine verschwinden sehen und ist dann aus dem Zimmer mir direkt in die Arme gerannt. Glaubt mir, seine Gesichtsausdruck werde ich NIE mehr vergessen.
Was auch ziemlich intensiv war, wo ich auf der Kardio gerarbeitet habe, da klingelt es plötzlich und die eine Frau kriegt keine Luft mehr und so weiter. Naja, 20 Minuten später nach nicht erfolgereicher Reanimation durfte ich dann die Totenpflege machen. Das fährt dann doch ziemlich ein.

mfg Kurator


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Dezember 2009)

Woah, was ich hier lese gibt mir ja fast schon das Gefühl das ich mit meinen zwei Erlebnisen noch gut dran bin...

Naja egal. Das erste war als ich 6 Jahre alt war und meine Mutter gestorben ist. Es ist so: mein Vater kommt eigentlich aus Polen
und als 6 Jähriger der in Deutschland aufgewachsen ist,kennt man sich mit der polnischen Sprache nicht unbedingt gut aus.
Mein Vater kommt aus dem Krankenhaus um zu sagen das meine Muttter (und seine Frau) gestorben ist. Er hat gesagt "das ihr Herz 
einfach stehen geblieben ist". Ich habe es so verstanden, dass er meinte, das Herz und einige andere Organe sind AUS dem Körper gekommen.
Danach hatte ich zahlreiche Nächte in denen ich garnicht bis kaum geschlafen habe.


Das Zweite war, ebenfalls als ich noch jünger war, als ich das Video "Dusche" von Farin Urlaub (soweit ich mich erinnere war das Farin,oder?)
gesehen habe. Am Ende wo Farin von der Dusche erstochen wurde? Ich hatte hinterher solange Angst in die Dusche zu gehen, weil ich dachte, die Dusche würde mich erstechen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

ach was mir grade noch zu ekligen videos einfällt
ich war knapp 5 jahre bei der freiwilligen feuerwehr und musste eine fortbildung richtung "Rettungen zu Wasser" absolvieren wozu auch ein schwimmkurs gehörte
i-wann kamen wir in der theorie dann auf das thema schwimmbrille oder taucherbrille (also mit oder ohne nasenstück)
danach durfte ich in den zweifelhaften genuss eines speziellen ausbildungsvideos kommen das einem sehr deutlich klar macht was man zu benutzen hat
da das video nur zu ausbildungszwecken dient kann ich hier keinen link posten aber ich versuche es möglichst anschaulich zu erklären
ein junger mann möchte zum ersten mal klippenspringen und lässt das ganze zum zwecke des beweises aufnehmen
er setzt sich die schwimmerbrille auf und springt 25m tief aber als der kerl wieder auftaucht schreit er wie am spieß "ICH SEH NICHTS MEHR" und es ziehen ihn 2 leute aus dem wasser
am ufer versuchen sie dann ihm die brille abzunehmen allerdings hat das vakuum was bei wassertiefen von über 3m bei so einer brille entsteht ihm die augäpfel rausgesaugt und man sieht noch richtig wie sie an den sehnerven hängen
...seitdem bin ich nicht mehr tauchen gegangen


----------



## Grushdak (5. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieses Forum hier. *fg*


Absolutes Sign!!
Dieses Topic hier ist der beste Beweis.


----------



## Meriane (5. Dezember 2009)

Hm komisch, mein Beitrag der eigentlich genau das Thema wiedergab wurde gelöscht, aber das hier:



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schreibs per PM.^^
> Ok, jez weiß ichs...^^



bleibt stehen wobei es eigentlich nur spam ist.


----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hm komisch, mein Beitrag der eigentlich genau das Thema wiedergab wurde gelöscht, aber das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> bleibt stehen wobei es eigentlich nur spam ist.



hm komisch hab ich echt was übersehen, sorry mein Fehler, können wir jetzt wieder back to Topic ?


----------



## Meriane (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Jo Back to Topic.. was ziemlich verstörend ist...: Gesichter des Todes.. son Film.. mehr will ich garnich dazu sagen



Von dem Film hab ich auch Ausschnitte gesehen...ziemlich krank ^^


----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2009)

ok Leute jetzt redet ihr auch noch über Indizierte Titel , das geht nicht sorry jetzt mach ich dicht hier .


----------

